# roclaire saga?



## maddie

Hi all, why or who has locked this sorry saga?
I for one would like to know the outcome?
are any roclaire's post not going to be allowed anymore?
what is to stop him starting it all again?
Is Swifts offer to fix,still open ? (cannot blame them if not :lol: )
Was the more money/better solicitors comment just made in conversation and not meat as a threat?
I seam to remember that it started with 2 different sides of intimidation to staff and denial of this, :lol: 
Someone or both parts are going to have to compromise or the only people going to benefit are the said solicitors
Swift will loose with bad publicity (maybe not on here but the press will spin it for all it's worth)
roclaire will loose with no warrenty /fix to his van
it is sad when all seamed to be agreed then it goes belly up.
I ASK BOTH PARTIES (perhaps roclaire more than Swift)be the bgger man & get a fix to the above :wink: :lol: 

terry


----------



## autostratus

maddie said:


> Hi all, why or who has locked this sorry saga?
> I for one would like to know the outcome?
> are any roclaire's post not going to be allowed anymore?
> what is to stop him starting it all again?
> Is Swifts offer to fix,still open ? (cannot blame them if not :lol: )
> Was the more money/better solicitors comment just made in conversation and not meat as a threat?
> I seam to remember that it started with 2 different sides of intimidation to staff and denial of this, :lol:
> Someone or both parts are going to have to compromise or the only people going to benefit are the said solicitors
> Swift will loose with bad publicity (maybe not on here but the press will spin it for all it's worth)
> roclaire will loose with no warrenty /fix to his van
> it is sad when all seamed to be agreed then it goes belly up.
> I ASK BOTH PARTIES (perhaps roclaire more than Swift)be the bgger man & get a fix to the above :wink: :lol:
> 
> terry


Hi Terry

The mods are aware of the interest in this this topic and aware also that there are members who wish it to be locked.

There is discussion between mods taking place at this time and ALL the various views are being taken into account before a final decision will be reached.
In the meantime the topic will remain locked.


----------



## Sonesta

Hello everyone,

I have not contributed to the topic that has been closed but I have been following it and I would just like to say that I personally welcome the moderators pulling the plug when a subject becomes too personal and sometimes a topic needs locking for many reasons.

I understand we all get cross and annoyed at times and it is fabulous that we can come on the forum and vent our frustrations and complaints so freely and it certainly helps to relieve the stress we may find ourselves suffering from from time time - but to use the forum to make seriously personal attacks on individuals is another matter and sometimes I find some people go a tad too far when they have an axe to grind. Like I say, I think being able to air our frustrations or voice our findings of a particular company (both good or bad) is beneficial to all members but is there any need to get so personal or so vindictive towards others?

I believe life is too short to let relatively trivial matters cause you so much grief and I truly believe that there are so many things that happen in life that are really not that important in the grand scheme of things and I often remind myself that a lot of things we all fret over are really not worth getting so wound up over!

So - regards the closed topic ...............my advice to the original author is take what help is being offered to you to rectify the problem and allow them to put right what you are so unhappy about and just get on with enjoying your life, your family and your motorhome and instead of getting so angry and upset try to stay calm, take a deep breath, count to 10 and remind yourself that you have your health and your life and compared to the problems of so many other less fortunate people in the world you have a lot to be thankful for.

Sue


----------



## asprn

maddie said:


> Hi all, why or who has locked this sorry saga?
> I for one would like to know the outcome?


Why? Because this is a discussion forum, not a soapbox for any of us to venomously vent our spleen. Advice was given and help was offered, but the poster declined both, choosing instead to turn up with a voice recorder and conduct himself in a manner which caused the Police to be called. It would appear therefore that he is far more into problems than solutions.

The outcome? It's already ended in tears. Thank God it's locked. Enough said.

Dougie.


----------



## maddie

Hi Duggie what happened to the disscusion bit? "The outcome? It's already ended in tears. Thank God it's locked. Enough said. " Do you know somthing we don't :lol: 
terry


----------



## hilldweller

asprn said:


> Because this is a discussion forum, not a soapbox for any of us to venomously vent our spleen.


There was a lot of discussion and advice given.

Censorship is what Hitler used, what Mugabe uses, what China uses.

It's a very dangerous tool.

I hope a reasoned report of the actions of the moderators is posed.


----------



## rowley

hilldweller said:


> asprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because this is a discussion forum, not a soapbox for any of us to venomously vent our spleen.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lot of discussion and advice given.
> 
> Censorship is what Hitler used, what Mugabe uses, what China uses.
> 
> It's a very dangerous tool.
> 
> I hope a reasoned report of the actions of the moderators is posed.
Click to expand...

Surely, the fact that the Mods had to remove offensive language on two occasions was sufficient to pull the plug. Anyway the thread was not going anywhere.


----------



## Penquin

For those that have read the original saga you will be aware that mine was one of the final contributions admitted. I. for one, am pleased that the personal attacks that appeared to be being levelled have at least ceased for the time being.

Judging from some of the comments in this thread there may well have been activities or actions, or verbal comments, or who knows what that most of us are unaware of.

We only really ever hear one side of most "discussions", it is easy to jump to conclusions based on partial information. If other things have happened and the decision has been made to lock the topic let's leave it for the time being and let time at least pour oil onto troubled waters.

I hope that eventually the moderators will be able to explain why they felt it necessary to pull the plug - such a justification may help all of us to appreciate the task that they are undertaking and of course, the legal complexities of such fraught situations. Even though this is "only electronic" it carries the same legal situation as anything else in print - I can never remember whether it's slander or libel, but we all know that it exists.

Electronic communication is as defamatory to individuals and companies as any other form of publication - and I am not criticising anyone by saying so.

I have found Swift to be helpful and rapid to respond and have gone on record to say so - I stand by that and support them over their actions. I am also aware that many things have been said that really should not have been put into print - as I said in the last locked topic, let's all think before we contribute, does our contribution help or inflame?

If it helps OK, post it, if it inflames, wait, count to 10 ten times and re-read it again, then go to sleep on it and think over night before posting it, i.e. really make sure it is needed before pushing "Submit".

I am sure we will eventually all be told why the action has been taken *IF* it is in our interests to find out, it may well be that we just have to accept it - after all we did all join the forum and agree to be bound by its rules!

Thanks for the opportunity to add this bit! I hope it helps others to consider why this may have happened.


----------



## artona

Hi

S lander - Spoken

L ibel - written in lead


stew


----------



## Sonesta

hilldweller said:


> There was a lot of discussion and advice given.
> 
> Censorship is what Hitler used, what Mugabe uses, what China uses.
> 
> It's a very dangerous tool.
> 
> I hope a reasoned report of the actions of the moderators is posed.


I don't think the moderators on MHF can be viewed in quite the same extreme light LOL :lol:

Sue


----------



## Penquin

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> S lander - Spoken
> 
> L ibel - written in lead
> 
> stew


Thank you very much for that easy guide, I will (try to) remember that, brilliant.


----------



## TR5

*Re: roclaire saga?*

I'm probably the wrong person to make any comment regarding the thread in question, as I am also in dispute with a dealer, and have made comment on here, to that effect.

However, sticking to truthful fact, short and sweet(or sour), and making others aware, is one thing. Sometimes you need to do this, not just for your own gratification, but to get some action from those involved, but you've got to know when to hold back, also.

When it transpires into what appears to be a "slanging match" then it is no longer a "discussion board"

I think pulling that thread was a must, for the benefit of all concerned. Roclaire appeared to be just digging a big hole for himself, rightly or wrongly, and jepardising his chances of getting any form of satisfactory resolve, and is in fear of doing irrecoverable harm to his case.


----------



## hilldweller

*Re: roclaire saga?*



TR5 said:


> I think pulling that thread was a must, for the benefit of all concerned. Roclaire appeared to be just digging a big hole for himself, rightly or wrongly, and jepardising his chances of getting any form of satisfactory resolve, and is in fear of doing irrecoverable harm to his case.


That's very reasonable and probably what the moderators intended.

I disagree of course, if some idiot wants to dig a deep hole in public that's his problem, Swift were coming out ahead on points.

If felt sorry for the guy, he paid his money, he did not get what he paid for.

If, on the other hand, it was pulled because Swift could have sued MHF because of the allegations made against them then what a dangerous precedent, it means we could never post a critical message in here.


----------



## TR5

Sometimes, you know, you can get so incensed by the situation that you are being put in, or frustrated by the position that you now find you are in, that too much is said on the "spur of the moment" - i.e. common sense does not prevail!

Gross frustration over a situation does not make him an idiot, but an opinion that others may form from the comments posted. You could say that Swift's or Alan Kerr are idiots for letting it get this far! (No, i'm not!)

I take no sides whatsoever in this, as there is usually more to any situation than outsider's will ever know about.

However, the industry as a whole is doing itself no favours whatsoever. Roll on the day when we see more praises than complaints, but at this rate, it could be a long, long time!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I mostly agree with you Michael.

In this particular case the only real manufacturing complaint was that the hab. door wouldn't open after 20 minutes of ownership and as an experienced dealer couldn't resolve it one has to assume it was a major problem with that particular door. It was one of the new '08 model type doors which have been specified by Swift because they are supposed to be substantially better designed and built than the doors previously used on that model. 

We have to assume that the doors worked prior to collection and on collection so there must've been a fault just waiting to happen that had gone undetected by quality control at the German manufacturers and whilst the door was being fitted at Cottingham and during Alan Kerr's PDI and during handover. That is quite a list of events for it to pass through without a problem being noticed and I think it's probably fair to say that therefore it was a problem that couldn't have been anticipated and sorted prior to delivery.

Unfortunately for the buyer it was a hidden device waiting to explode. 

Put plain and simple that's really the only real issue, very frustrating but surely not something that reflects badly on all the design and manufacture of all Swift products. 

The child seat thing would've probably happened with whatever motorhome had been chosen and is something that needs addressing by the motorhome industry but it won't be resolved in hours, more like years I'm afraid.

Andy


----------



## nukeadmin

ok well firstly i object strongly to comparisons being drawn against Hitler and Mugabe for my moderators.

Also



> if some idiot wants to dig a deep hole in public that's his problem


this sort of thing is against the site rules (http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-rules.html#9) so I would suggest you refrain from doing it.

That particular thread had broken down into a personal venting with lots of points which could prove an issue for the OP

No company involved has contacted me to get it locked or removed, the mods discussed this in depth and went with a majority decision as is the standard process on MHF.

The OP IMHO was starting to post things which could have legal implications for themselves not for MHF. (I am not 100% sure but i don't believe it is legal for instance to record a conversation without first informing the recorded party) etc

The thread is locked to prevent any content now being changed by any of the parties involved.


----------



## 107088

Perhaps this will actually double locl the subject now, as it appeared there was a virtual post discussion going on. This subject needs to be allowed to die gracelessly


----------



## hilldweller

>> nukeadmin
>> ok well firstly i object strongly to comparisons being drawn against Hitler and Mugabe for my moderators.

A dramatic device to bring home the implications of censorship. A cornerstone of the fabric of life in Great Britain is freedom of speech, it should never be suppressed without protest. Goodness knows, the British people have subject to enough spin and lies by the Blair administration.

You have a very difficult job running this site, I appreciate that. Mostly it works very well, I have certainly benefitted from it.

Maybe with hindsight would it not have been more open if a public warning had been openly posted before it got so emotional and if that failed to calm it down then lock it and leave as guide of what is acceptable in here ?

>> No company involved has contacted me to get it locked or removed

The attitude of some dealers that we've seen reported could easily escalate into "pull that thread or we'll sue you into the ground". Not a pleasant concept for you to come to terms with. I'd like to think you could place a cryptic note of why you were forced pull a thread under those circumstances.

I have had my say, it is reasoned and not intended to offend and at this point I can finish, if I'm allowed to.


----------



## Penquin

Thank you to nukeadmin for explaining the reasons behind these decisions. Perfectly reasonable and exactly what we all expected. 

Hopefully contributors will think about the importance of the merits of their submission before posting it, once posted it is in the public domain and can be seen by all and sundry (and his wife!).

I, for one, am very pleased to see positive leadership being given on this issue, I hope that once it is all resolved the forum will be told that it has been resolved and that all parties DIRECTLY involved will be able to add positive contributions.

Well done to the Moderators for explaining their actions clearly and succinctly, I hope the original topic will be allowed to die without generating a new series of topics about the rights or wrongs of what has happened. We all have much to learn and much to offer but let's try to leep it constructive.


----------



## grouch

First of all may I say I have not read roclaire's original posting as it was blocked before I had a chance.

However, I would say that I have issues with Alan Kerr and can understand roclaire's actions. Also I know of other people who have experienced problems.

Travelling past Alan Kerr's Brixham Road premises this morning I chanced upon this gentleman and his family parked adjacent to the premises as a one man demonstration. He showed me the fragile bunks and the collapsed pull out slats together with a loose cabinet. Also the caravan door on which some sort of repair had been made. He also told me of the failure of the central locking. As Ieft him he was being visited by two large gentlemen!!


----------



## spykal

grouch said:


> First of all may I say I have not read roclaire's original posting as it was blocked before I had a chance.


Hi grouch

I thought I should explain a bit about the roclaire thread that you are referring to in your post.
The thread is not blocked , it never has been. It is "locked", that means that no more posts can be added to it and the posts already there cannot be edited or altered in any way by the people who have posted in it. It remains in the forum if you wish to read it.

Mike


----------



## maddie

Hi grouch it makes interesting but heavy reading :lol: also going to China :lol: but mainly showing how not to complain. I should 
say he got a fix for his van but then carried on blowing a fuse :evil: and probably lost his fix  
He is 6ft 3 ins and 19 st (acording to himself) so they will need to be big blokes as you put it :lol: 
Terry


----------



## rowley

I still don't understand why he did not follow up the offer made by the boss of Swift. I am very impressed by Swift and their input. Although I have not got a real problem with my Twin it would be super to know that the boss of Adria was prepared to show an interest in the Forum.


----------



## Nora+Neil

I thought all this was put to bed???


----------



## asprn

Nora+Neil said:


> I thought all this was put to bed???


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Nora+Neil said:


> I thought all this was put to bed???


Nope it appears he *BROKE IT*!! :roll:

(Sorry could not resist!)


----------



## CLS

Peter your a bad man :sign2: :thumbright:


----------



## roclaire

*re swift ..*

hi what ever happened to free speech????
pity they have locked the previous forum....
when i came on here originally it was to ask a simple question.ie 
i have problams with our new van,and what course of action i could take to remedy these issues?
i went to swift to sort out the door issue ,which yes they did on the day 
as peter said they could have done things differently .
they fitted a reject door ,that stil. doesnt shut correctly.
and also left oily finger prints all over it ,,,,and they jet washed it ...
one thing that motorhome builders ..say not to do???
when we left factory we were all for having repaires done ...please check with peter ,i am sure he wil confirm this ....there was not a problem..?

but since coming on here .and the input of members .its esculated ??

i have put my video on you tube and various pic ..so you make up your own minds ,,you tube swift motorhome 
i have been forced to do this to stop some of your members, making comments of what they have not seen only read on here ...

so for members to pour petrol on the fire ..
is only inflaming the situation...
i may not be the best letter writer on here ..
also i may come across as theatening and intimidating.......cant really see how ....

i have the right to protest and when i do i will take a cam corder and recorder 
that is what is called self preservasion...
the easiest way to gety rid of someone ,when you do not agree with there thoughts is call the police and make an accusation...of someone causing trouble..
the plice are duty bound to investigate ....
so when the police came about 40 minutes after i was supposed to have caused trouble they repeated the accusations of the dealer ....
who thought by taking that action ,he had got shut of me ...
so when i played the recording ,they could hear fully the conversation...and then new ,the accusations were unfounded ....

so that is why i tape every thing ...is that wrong ..or wise ?....
in that instance it was very wise ......
i was back at the dealers yesterday and got positive comments from people that came into veiw our van....

so for the people who want see a resolution to this matter ,it may be a long while coming .because swift have 
stated they will repaire our van
after seeing the job ,they have done building it in the firast place ,and then the problems .and dont forget ,
we have let them fit a new reject door that doesnt fit correctly and left ,it coverd in oil ..
it doesnt really inspire confidence to take it back to them to bodge the repaire again...
my opinion only ......
but look at it like this ...if you go to a restraunt ,and food isnt very good. you may try it once again ,but if you go second time and food and service is no good ..,would you go back......
i dont think so ....hope fully this forum wil be allowed to run ...as locking it ..may appease some members .but not others .
lets see ,we cant always agree ,and that is why we have these disscusions ...


----------



## maddie

Hi roclaire 
nice to hear from you again (lots will not agree :lol: )this time you seam to have taken breath in your writing(perhaps rant :lol: )
can you clarify is the fix stll on offer?
if so are you letting Swift do it ?(would be wise IMO)
This would bring an end to your probs and let you enjoy your m/h
I can see you still have issues with the dealer but that may be another story :lol: 
keep (some )us informed/updated and try re reading the locked post,just to see where you have -have not inflamed a poor situation :wink: 
better I shut up now or we may end up with this locked :lol: (JOKE)
terry


----------



## Penquin

I am not a moderator but would take this opportunity to remind everyone that the thread was locked solely to prevent anyone going back and editing/changing what they had previosuly submitted. Sadly the thread degenerated into negative comments against companies and individuals - none of us would like to be on the receiving end of such submissions. The thread is still there so that people can read what was written and make up their own minds, but the submissions there cannot now be changed for whatever reason.

I believe the action of the moderators was understandable and correct given the way the thread was going. We all hope that this thread will not attract the same negative comments and can be kept positive. 

We all hope that roclaire will have his van repaired quickly and efficiently and to his satisfaction. Swift have made offers, we all hope they will be given the opportunity to deliver the quality of service we all expect.


----------



## roclaire

*hi every one ..*

well yes i was visited by two large gentle men yesterday ,when i was protesting outside his premises ..and yes .they were as big as me ...they came with a message from a motorhome dealer ,,,i wont bore you with the conversation...but bearing in mind i had a 14 month old baby and his mother in the van ,,
they left there message ,but as i have stated previously ,i am deaf in one ear 
so the message didnt sink in ,
i will not be intimidated and if this is what certain dealers want to do thats there perogative ...
perhaps ,some one should let peter know how his dealers are dealing with the situation.....
this is not going anywhere fast ,as i have said previously ...there is a compromise for every thing ....
all it takes is a little give and take on both sides .....


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Roclaire,

Thanks for coming back with an update.

I too felt that I had a justifiable reason to record a recent meeting between myself, an appointed assessor and a repairer. I was advised against it, as I would have to declare the intended recording to all parties concerned.

Fortunately for me, the assessor, having been contacted by the insurer, was already on the ball prior to the meeting, and as a result of his findings, which confirmed his suspicions, the repairer is *"not in a good light at this point in time".*

Please note, that what I have written in "bold" above, is actually a "gross understatement" :wink: :wink: :wink:

Jock.


----------



## nukeadmin

So Roclaire, i am at a loss how this action is intended to progress towards a resolution with Swift ?

From the posts i have read, it appears initially you visited Swift and they did some work, which admitedly on the face of it was not what you required, Peter has agreed and offered a resolution for that aspect of it.

Are you going to take Swift up on their offer ? if not what is your expected outcome ?



> i was visited by two large gentle men yesterday ,when i was protesting outside his premises


Do you have proof of this as what you are alluding to is a pretty interesting development ?


----------



## roclaire

*hello jock*

hi hope you get your problem resolved ...good luck ,


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: hello jock*



roclaire said:


> hi hope you get your problem resolved ...good luck ,


Hi. 
Thanks, and "ditto" to your problems too.

Jock.


----------



## roclaire

*on going issues*

the only proof i have is that .a gentleman ..stopped and asked to veiw our van and se what the problems were ,,he has replyed on this forum on page 2 i think 
he states in his reply on here that he has seen the things i am complaining about...he was also present when two gentlemen came to visit and came into our motorhome ...
he was not party to the conversation ,but i think if he was asked ,
he would confirm ,that suddenly two gentle men suddenly appeared from a motorhome dealers premises and came to our motor home and enterd it ...
the person who saw these gentlemen ,i have never met in my life before so he has no reason to make up a story like that ....i live in the midlands the gentleman who came to talk to us initialy was a local man ......
you must make your own judgement on this .


----------



## nukeadmin

i am not saying it never happened roclaire, what i am saying is be careful of what you imply or state happens if it cannot be proven as no doubt AK dealers will be reading this post as will their legal reps


----------



## DABurleigh

Roclaire,

This is my first post on your saga, so please humour me and give a direct answer to a direct question.

I am confused as to the objective of your present course of action. Do you want empathy, revenge, enjoy protesting, *or your motorhome fixed*?

*If the last, why are you doing what you are doing instead of hot footing it to Peter and Swift and grabbing his hand/offer before he withdraws it?* "Because my contract is with my dealer" is a true statement, just not particularly constructive for you.

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Roclaire,

I know I lost patience with you some time back, but I have to admire your persistence.

What puzzles me is what exactly you are hoping to achieve, because that hasn't been clear at all from the start and if it was, maybe the whole sorry saga might be 'put to bed'.

Do you want:

a. To reject the van and have your money back
b. To receive monetary compensation
c. To drive the dealer out of business
d. To drive the converter out of business
e. To have the van repaired to your satisfaction

I can't think of any other alternatives.

If any of the above list meets your objectives then I suggest you obtain proper legal advice and follow it.

Andy


----------



## 96410

I think he wants to reject the unit and have his money back or have another motorhome.

I will bet 10p that i am right.


----------



## carolgavin

subaru said:


> I think he wants to reject the unit and have his money back or have another motorhome.
> 
> I will bet 10p that i am right.


If that is what he wants he is going the wrong way about it!!! He needs to follow a prescribed path and
1. Give whoever a chance to repair!!
2. Stop using van whilst in dispute. You are deemed to have accepted the product warts and all if you continue to use!!

Sorry whilst having some initial sympathy for the chap having been in similar position have now lost patience for this saga. It's not like the dealer/manufacturer are denying problem exists they have acknowledged it and have offered to fix it. Seems the final solution is there but roclaire for whatever reason does not want to accept.

Good luck!


----------



## grouch

Perhaps if those people who have lost patience with roclaire had seen the van and the mess left after the so called "repair", they would have a bit more sympathy with him.


----------



## maddie

Hi all,lets not start asuming things here (or this may get locked)
At the last understanding
Roclare said that he was going for the fix on tuesday (today) but then went on about a conversation with (I belive) was Jenny at Swift about lawyers-end of.So as it stands only Swift & roclare know the outcome of this.Swift have not confirmed that the fix is still available ?? after the conversation,but then again they have not informed us it is not !I think we should wait untill roclare anwsers the questions posted as to what he wants ?
A very simple answer from Swift - yes it is or no it is not will cast a lot of light on the situation for us,but then again all parties may want to keep quite for legal reasons? :roll: :lol: 
I think that Nuke put this a lot better than my post just before so lets give them a chance to answer :lol: after all roclare may be at the deakers so to speak :lol: 
terry


----------



## Briarose

grouch said:


> Perhaps if those people who have lost patience with roclaire had seen the van and the mess left after the so called "repair", they would have a bit more sympathy with him.


As far as I understood from reading the topic, the repair was a temporary repair in an effort to get them on the road until a permanant repair could be carried out, when the new door arrives from the suppliers.

Roclaire I have just shown my son the video on u tube as he has a baby too so obv this could have been some concern, having viewed it and slowed the video down etc it does look as if maybe the baby seat isn't fitted correcty ? I am no expert but I would def check with where you bought the seat to make sure that it fitted correctly not only in your MH but if you are using it in a car too...............ia that particular seat suitable for use in a motorhome etc ? obv you want your baby to be 100% safe wherever he is.


----------



## carolgavin

grouch said:


> Perhaps if those people who have lost patience with roclaire had seen the van and the mess left after the so called "repair", they would have a bit more sympathy with him.


Did see it and yes it is a mess but was intended as far as anyone can gather as a temporary repair to get the chap on the road. In the locked thread Swift have said they have ordered a new door and also said they should not have cobbled one together but taken a new one off production.
Oh, said I have lost patience with the saga not sympathy for his predicament. Prob didn't make self clear!! Just cannot understand why he doesn't take them up on offer. Still up to him innt!!


----------



## GerryD

Just looked at the video and now have less sympathy for Roclaire. Yes there were faults, but many of them would have been found at handover if, by his own admission Roclaire had given the dealer to carry out handover. All of the faults other than the door are easily fixed and one would normally expect a quick phone call would arrange that. The door is a separate issue and would have been more difficult, but Swift have offered to fix that.
Without going back through the original thread, I remember roclaire saying that he collected the van on 29th March, a Saturday at 5:30pm. This gave no time for any issues to be put right before leaving. He has said on the video that he returned to the dealer the following day, but that was a Sunday. No wonder they could not offer a fix there and then. 
I am certain that if he had returned to the dealer on Monday, instead of turning aggressive, they could have got his door open and working in consultation with Swift, or have offered a solution. But I believe that by then Roclaire was determined not to give them a chance.
Most of the issues seem to be of roclaire's own volition and he is making it very difficult for anybody to help him.
Gerry


----------



## SwiftGroup

maddie said:


> Hi all,lets not start asuming things here (or this may get locked)
> At the last understanding
> Roclare said that he was going for the fix on tuesday (today) but then went on about a conversation with (I belive) was Jenny at Swift about lawyers-end of.So as it stands only Swift & roclare know the outcome of this.Swift have not confirmed that the fix is still available ?? after the conversation,but then again they have not informed us it is not !I think we should wait untill roclare anwsers the questions posted as to what he wants ?
> A very simple answer from Swift - yes it is or no it is not will cast a lot of light on the situation for us,but then again all parties may want to keep quite for legal reasons? :roll: :lol:
> I think that Nuke put this a lot better than my post just before so lets give them a chance to answer :lol: after all roclare may be at the deakers so to speak :lol:
> terry


The offer remains open I have agreed to put right what is wrong IF we can find someone prepared to deal with Roclaire,certainly Swift staff feel intimidated which is sad because we want to help him as I have said before we are just normal people trying to do a good job sometimes we fail, I dont want to argue with Roclaire so there we have it we will put right what is wrong but it will have to be done by the supplying dealer now.We certainly have not mentioned Solicitors.Peter.


----------



## asprn

c


SwiftGroup said:


> The offer remains open I have agreed to put right what is wrong


Peter,

All bar two people on this forum, everyone here fully understands that you have taken appropriate steps to offer a resolution to this person. In return, all he has done is rant, rave and make a humiliating display of himself. That's why it's not worth your while - or anyone else's - continuing to read this venomous thread. I didn't join this community to listen to such claptrap, and I'm sure you didn't either.

<click>


----------



## Rapide561

*Claptrap*

Dougie

Claptrap? Where have you dug that word up from? My dad used to say that about 30 years ago! What a fabulous word. I had forgotten all about it. I must start using it again.

Maybe we need a thread about "word of the day" or "phrase of the day".

My favourite phrase at present seems to be "give it some pan handle" - as in "get your foot down", "give it some welly" or "get a bit of clog on". How any of these phrases have actually become associated with speed is a mystery to me.

Sorry off topic.

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

BTW in case anyone misunderstands my earlier post about legal advice, I wasn't encouraging our friend to go to law in a belligerent manner, but rather so that he has the benefit of sage counsel before he does something he regrets. 

Andy


----------



## Autoquest

My first comment having read the previous thread and this one with interest. My perception of Roclaire until now was probably not that charitable. Having just viewed the video on youtube I find my view has swung to firmly supporting him - Frankly that van is a pile of c*ap and I wish him well in his efforts to redress the situation. It is a shame that Roclaire did not do a little research on his choice of dealer before he bought this particular vehicle and I think handing over a large cheque at 17:30 on a Saturday was a touch courageous to say the least.

Advice - For what it's worth.

Forget the child seat problem - That is clearly fitted badly/incorrectly

Calm down and let Peter Swift help you as I know he wants too - you are generating far to much bad press for his liking.

Push to get the van repaired at Cottingham - Your bridges are well and truly burnt at AKs

Whatever you do, do NOT rant or raise your voice to Peter or his staff - If you do then you will probably enter a whole new world of grief.

Best of luck.


----------



## asprn

*Re: Claptrap*



Rapide561 said:


> Maybe we need a thread about "word of the day" or "phrase of the day".


Too damn right. Here's another one relative to this thread ('cos I won't go off-topic like you...).

Bunkum.

Dougie,


----------



## Briarose

Just to add having been in contact with the Swift staff about a couple of minor things with our MH, all the staff have gone out of their way to help us in anyway that they possible can.

Isn't there an old saying something like 'treat others as you wish to be treated yourself' Roclaire I am sure that the staff at Swift are only trying to do their jobs................let them help you.



> Forget the child seat problem - That is clearly fitted badly/incorrectly


 having seen the video a couple of times I def feel that is the case, isn't there anyone on here that works with car seats etc that can view and confirm that.


----------



## 102337

hi all
well after some interesting but very boring reading. (i say boring because some people just say the same old stuff!!!). i give my sympathy to roclaire and my advise on this is to take swift up on there offer of repair, peter is a genuine bloke and im sure he will arrange for this asap. as for alan kerr youve learnt your lesson just be thankful swift are able to deal directly it could of been alot worse you could of bought from brownhills!!!!! as for future repairs and maintenance inc habitational checks i am aware of a swift approved mobile company that covers the midlands im sure peter has the details.. 

at the end of the day youve payed 40k for a van to sit outside alan kerrs 8O personally i would get it sorted and start enjoying it.. belgium is awaiting....
regards
alan


----------



## SwiftGroup

Autoquest said:


> My first comment having read the previous thread and this one with interest. My perception of Roclaire until now was probably not that charitable. Having just viewed the video on youtube I find my view has swung to firmly supporting him - Frankly that van is a pile of c*ap and I wish him well in his efforts to redress the situation. It is a shame that Roclaire did not do a little research on his choice of dealer before he bought this particular vehicle and I think handing over a large cheque at 17:30 on a Saturday was a touch courageous to say the least.
> 
> Advice - For what it's worth.
> 
> Forget the child seat problem - That is clearly fitted badly/incorrectly
> 
> Calm down and let Peter Swift help you as I know he wants too - you are generating far to much bad press for his liking.
> 
> Push to get the van repaired at Cottingham - Your bridges are well and truly burnt at AKs
> 
> Whatever you do, do NOT rant or raise your voice to Peter or his staff - If you do then you will probably enter a whole new world of grief.
> 
> Best of luck.


No That is not fair it is not a pile of crap he has displayed it how he wants to display it.I have agreed we missed the seat straps which stop the bed flex and that is our fault the head rests do fasten back using pucka 3m's clip strip,the truma light goes red if you dont take the exhaust cover off,the end locker is loose as it can be taken out if necessary.The door is the same as used by Hymer its German we can do no more.I have told Rob we will fix it but he doesnt want too listen.I will not post again on this subject.Peter.


----------



## EJB

Is it now time to lock this thread also....Please.


----------



## Penquin

Having just watched the video for the first time the most obvious fault is that the seat cannot be installed correctly. Before that vehicle is moved with that child in the seat it must be properly installed. I think its a Britax seat, but am sure roclaire knows what it is. Professional guidance and advice MUST be sought before it is used. The sad consequences of it being used improperly secured are not ones that any parent or concerned adult would wish to consider or would ever forget if it all went pear-shaped.

The vehicle certainly does seem to have some faults; it probably should not have been accepted, but then hindsight is wonderful.

Swift are offering to correct the faults, perhaps it needs an intermediary who could act as spokesman and link between the two factions. There is a definite need for the services of ACAS or equivalent in this dispute. I am confident that Swift will address the problems given the opportunity but can appreciate their concerns for their staff. No-one would willingly expose themselves to a potentially stressful situation if an alternative can be found.

Peter has answered the points clearly and fairly, the responsibility for continuing this does not rest with Swift. They have made an open, and excellent offer to sort out the problems, they have to be given the time and opportunity to do so without further aggravation.

Our next van will be a Swift.


----------



## Autoquest

Fair comments Peter (My next van is going to be a Swift). I had spotted the exhaust cover gaff but forgot to mention it, the velcro problem is neither here nor there - I hope it can all be settled amicably.

My last post too....


----------



## bognormike

Officially speaking
I think it's time this was stopped; Swift have responded, and there have been enough encouragements to Roclaire to get talking. I can't see any point in continuing; things should be sorted out away from here between the parties.


Bognormike
Mods team


----------

